# Lib Tech TRS vs T. Rice Pro



## tbotter20 (Dec 8, 2016)

looking for a new board. Intermediate rider looking for a board to grow into. All mountain rider with occasional park sessions. Going to Revelstoke in march. Cant decide between the two. Which would be more fun all over the place. All thoughts and experience are appreciated.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

I own an older (2012) TRS and demo'd a T. Rice HP of similar vintage a few years ago. I really like the TRS, it is a very forgiving board and is fun to ride. It seems to do every thing well, including floating in powder, but maybe nothing great which is fine since it is supposed to be an all mountain board. I don't spend time in the park but I imagine it would work there but not as well as a park specific board. My only complaints would be that it doesn't carve that well and that the base gets damaged easily but I find myself spending more time on this board than my other one which is a LT Jamie Lynn that is more of a hard charging board, something I've never been much of and seem to be even less of as years go by.

The T. Rice is designed, and rode, like a hard charger. If you want to go fast and straight down the mountain and occasionally jump off of things it would be the board for you. I don't know if it was the HP material in the board itself or what they do with the base but the board accelerated like nothing I've ever ridden. 

I don't think you would be unhappy with the TRS, it's been LT's all mountain board for a while. I'm partial to Mervin boards because they are made locally and I also believe in Magna Traction with the icy conditions we often get up here in the PNW.

I think the only other boards I would consider are Never Summer because they are made in the US, have a stellar reputation for workmanship and supposedly they have an edge grip tech that helps in icy conditions. Not sure what the NS equivalent to a TRS would be, maybe the Proto but someone else with first hand knowledge can chime in.

If you can demo anything locally that would be the way to go, some mountains have a decent selection of higher end boards to rent and let you try more than one board if you rent them for the day.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

tbotter20 said:


> looking for a new board. Intermediate rider looking for a board to grow into. All mountain rider with occasional park sessions. Going to Revelstoke in march. Cant decide between the two. Which would be more fun all over the place. All thoughts and experience are appreciated.


There are a lot of really good boards out there. Is there a reason why you are limiting your selection to these two? Also, if you list your weight, boot size, what type of profile you like, the people who know and ride a lt of different boards can come in and help you out.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

tbotter20 said:


> looking for a new board. Intermediate rider looking for a board to grow into. All mountain rider with occasional park sessions. Going to Revelstoke in march. Cant decide between the two. Which would be more fun all over the place. All thoughts and experience are appreciated.


I've had a camber trice and currently have a c2 161.5
Had a trs xc2 162

Trice is :
Stiffer , faster, , wider , more stable at speed and wants to straightline and launch off shit
I have a 9.5 boot and the 260 ww is pretty easy to turn due the c2 profile 
Fast charger type twin with aggressive mtx. 

Trs:
Larger camber zone in the xc2 profile than the rice which is noticeable when flat basing 
Softer, narrower ww, TNT base vs sintered on rice 
Faster than rice edge to edge
Aggressive mtx 
When I was trying to straightline the sidecut on the trs felt like it was wanting to pull me into turning 

The rice is, superior in powder due to the larger rockeR/ww and at speed due to the base/ww/stiffness 
Trs much more playful and agile - the more fun of 2. Easier to press and mess around on


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I also wanna know why you're limiting yourself to these two. And why you're limiting yourself to twins. 

If I may, and since it's the Internet I can do as I please, I would look at the Arbor Element Premium or Coda, Yes Typo, Ride Berserker, Rome Mtn Division, Niche Story, or a K2 Turbo.

If you do Really want a twin: Ride Burnout, Rome Mod Rocker, Yes Greats, Lago Double Barrel, Flow Rush, or a Capita Mercury.


----------



## tbotter20 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Measurements*

Sorry guys. Im 5' 9' 165-170 lbs and wear 9.5 boot. Im not set on any board particularly. I come from a burton hero 152 rocker board that i used for park. I now want to go all mountain. Im going to revelstoke in march and want a board that can handle anything out there. I like the idea of hybrid profiles, and have heard a lot of good things about lib tech and like there back story not that that will decide anything. I kind of narrowed it down to the T rice pro, TRS, NS Proto Type Two, and the GNU Riders Choice. But those are my reasons and am open to anything that is recommended from your guys personal experience if you ride the same as me. Want a fun all mountain board that I can hit natural features and occasional park and that I can grow into and can handle everything. Appreciate all the comments as well.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

TRS would be a good transition board. I would go TRS if your set on Mervin.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tbotter20 said:


> am open to anything that is recommended from your guys personal experience if you ride the same as me. Want a fun all mountain board that I can hit natural features and occasional park and that I can grow into and can handle everything. Appreciate all the comments as well.


I'll just leave this here for second impact.



Nivek said:


> I also wanna know why you're limiting yourself to these two. And why you're limiting yourself to twins.
> 
> If I may, and since it's the Internet I can do as I please, I would look at the Arbor Element Premium or Coda, Yes Typo, Ride Berserker, Rome Mtn Division, Niche Story, or a K2 Turbo.
> 
> If you do Really want a twin: Ride Burnout, Rome Mod Rocker, Yes Greats, Lago Double Barrel, Flow Rush, or a Capita Mercury.


----------



## tbotter20 (Dec 8, 2016)

I looked at some of those boards but notice a lot of them have more camber, whether its camber between the legs then flattens out or turns to rocker. Coming from a strictly rocker board i assumed these board options might be an easier transition. Do you have something against these boards I listed? If you think those other camber profiles are an easier transition then i am very open to them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tbotter20 said:


> I looked at some of those boards but notice a lot of them have more camber, whether its camber between the legs then flattens out or turns to rocker. Coming from a strictly rocker board i assumed these board options might be an easier transition. Do you have something against these boards I listed? If you think those other camber profiles are an easier transition then i am very open to them.



Out of the directional twins only 3 out of the 7 are camber dominant. The Arbors are both full rocker, the K2 is flat to rocker, and the Niche is RC like the two libs you're looking at. The twins are mostly camber dominant more due to coincidence as that's what most of the really good all mountain twins out there are using right now. Again, if you really want RC the Rush is in there and I'll add the Niche Aether, which was my everyday board last year. As for the TRS and Rice, I don't really have anything against them, I just don't think they're anything special and that there is a lot of really good stuff out there I'd personally rather ride than those two. 

I can explain if you want, but RC is usually my least favorite profile.


----------



## tbotter20 (Dec 8, 2016)

When you say RC do you mean Rocker Camber? Im new to all this hybrid stuff. I just want a profile that I can pick up but also grow into a more advanced allmountain rider with. I had the rocker board before and have been out of the game for a few years, so this is all kind of new to me especially since before i was interested in only park, now i want all mountain. I appreciate your help though. You seem to know your stuff.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah by RC I mean rocker between the feet and camber under or outside the feet.


----------



## tbotter20 (Dec 8, 2016)

I looked at some YES boards as well and those seem to be RCR. How would those ride? Would they be catchy with that camber between the feet?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

tbotter20 said:


> I looked at some YES boards as well and those seem to be RCR. How would those ride? Would they be catchy with that camber between the feet?


Catch happens at the contact points, which is a big reason why they put rocker there, so you're less likely to catch an edge. In my opinion RCR is the best 'all around' performing profile. Forgiveness and float of rocker in the tips, stability, pop, and edge hold from camber under and between the feet. Depending on the ratio of rocker to camber, they typically ride a bit shorter than their length would suggest though.


----------



## whitePowder (Dec 3, 2016)

Own both a TRS 159 and Trice 161.5 and have spent a lot of time riding both. 

TRS: More playful, nimble, faster edge to edge and a lot more forgiving. 

Trice: Much more aggressive, faster, and has more stability (especially at speed). 

My overall take is the TRS is more fun, especially if you are an intermediate rider looking for more of an all around board. The Trice is better if you are a more advanced, aggressive rider that likes to bomb steeps and get huge air (think Travis Rice haha). 

Also, keep in mind, the Trice is more of a mid-wide board and has a much longer contact length. This gives more stability and makes the board ride longer, but also makes it more difficult to maneuver.


----------



## tbotter20 (Dec 8, 2016)

So what would be some good boards with the RCR profile in your opinion?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

tbotter20 said:


> So what would be some good boards with the RCR profile in your opinion?





Nivek said:


> Yes Typo, Ride Berserker, Rome Mtn Division
> 
> If you do Really want a twin: Ride Burnout, Yes Greats, Lago Double Barrel, or a Capita Mercury.


Those. Plus the Endeavor Live, Yes Standard (Has slamback inserts for revvy) K2 Subculture, Salomon Assassin, Capita DOA. There's a lot of great boards out there. 

If you only occasionally venture into the park, and ride switch less than say 20% of the time, a directional RCR twin is the better way to go.


----------



## tbotter20 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeah ive started looking at the yes line up and it seems to have good reviews. Now im kind of trying to see if I go with a yes board if i would choose the Typo, Greats, or the Standard. They all seem a little similar yet different. Tough choice.


----------

